# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cleaning ceramic diffusers.



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a combination bubble counter & ceramic diffuser. When it was new, it worked great, however the ceramic has started to darken and the bubbles aren't as fine.

I remove it weekly and try to scrub the top part of the ceramic disk. This helps a little, but within a weeks time, the disk seems to clog and only large bubbles are produced, not the nice more effect mist.

Suggestions anyone? I've tried a toothbrush, but since the diameter of the disk is about a cm or 2, it's alittle difficult to get anything into it.

Later.

Doug.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a combination bubble counter & ceramic diffuser. When it was new, it worked great, however the ceramic has started to darken and the bubbles aren't as fine.

I remove it weekly and try to scrub the top part of the ceramic disk. This helps a little, but within a weeks time, the disk seems to clog and only large bubbles are produced, not the nice more effect mist.

Suggestions anyone? I've tried a toothbrush, but since the diameter of the disk is about a cm or 2, it's alittle difficult to get anything into it.

Later.

Doug.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Have you try vinger soaking?
just the regular vinger you get at your local food store. use it without diluting it in water.

I know amano has a solution that helps unclog glass and ceramic diffuser. not 100% sure what chemical is in there. I can smell chlorine though. I got a bottle of that stuff sitting at home

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Boil it for about five minutes; that loosens up the crud. I just put mine in a pyrex bowl and do it in the microwave. I then soak it in bleach until it's nice and white again--usually just a few minutes. Scrub with a small vegetable brush, rinse well, and it's as good as new.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

Edge, could you check to see what the product from Ammano is? Thanks.

Later.

Doug.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have no clue what it is. I got it in Hong Kong and it is in Japanese.

I will check it tomorrow. I am out of town right now.

I have never seen amano stuff for sale in Canada.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Try soaking it in Hydrogen Peroxide. I run DIY CO2 thru ceramic air stones. When they start to clog up this is how I clean them. WOrks great.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I used to use a Jeleco J30, which had a nice ceramic diffuser. It got clogged too. I cleaned it with a combination a nasty stuff. I used 50/50 bleach/water first to remove the algae. Then I scrubbed it to remove the detritus. Then I soaked it in vinegar for several days. You could easily heat the vinegar and get faster demineralization, or use muriatic acid. I kept 2 diffusers so I could clean one and just replace it later.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot.

Later.

Doug.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I got it.

It is call

Nature aquarium goods (aka amano product) 
*Superge*

The box I have is white with black letter and 'Superge' in orange. Not sure if it will be different in North America

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Soak the ceramic in a solution of half bleach and half water for 30-60 minutes. Use just enough of the liquids to cover the disc. I use the top of a shaving cream can. Then rinse under the sink and let soak in Amquel. It will work good as new.

It's great if you can get an extra ceramic. 

Hope this helps.
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks Tenor1. I tried your suggestion, minus the amquel. I am not going to use it for a bit anyway, so I just rinsed it. Came clean like new in about 5 minutes, and I thought all was lost. Well, not really lost, I knew where it was.

Thanks again.

If a TV show you really enjoyed is about to be, or has already been cancelled, go to www.theviewerconsortium.com

Maybe they can help, an entire new concept in keeping TV interesting.


----------

